# best tinned fish?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

apart from tuna cuz i hate tuna whats the best tinned fish to have as a protein snack?

just ate a tin of mackeral fillets in tomato sauce

158 cals

15.2g protein

2.5 carbs

8.6 fat


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sardines for me


----------



## Fracked (Jun 11, 2013)

Sardines for me as well. Asda do them for 40p a can in brine. I give them a rinse first as I don't like salt.

Mackerel and salmon are good too.

They are all a great source of omega 3, so you won't need to supplement with omega 3 fish oil if you eat them regularly.

I eat a couple of cans of sardines every day


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Sardines, mackerel or pilchards for me.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mackerel, great on toast


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Mackerel is all I eat now not touched sardines since I discovered how nice mackerel was, I hardly ever touch tuna either


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> apart from tuna cuz i hate tuna whats the best tinned fish to have as a protein snack?
> 
> just ate a tin of mackeral fillets in tomato sauce
> 
> ...


Tried them, made me gip. Whats wrong with tuna?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Pilchards in tomato sauce on wholewheat toast :thumb:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mackerel in brine. I only eat the brine ones cos less sugar than the ones in sauce. I like tune also.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Mackerels my fave, nice and meaty with no bones, princes do some nice flavours aswell, the mexican one and the spicy tomatoe are good.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i need to change from tuna, ate tuna today for 100000000th time and just went off it, mackerel strong fish flavour? never had it before


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mackerel for me too, tomato sauce and curry soooooooo good


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Bora said:


> i need to change from tuna, ate tuna today for 100000000th time and just went off it, mackerel strong fish flavour? never had it before


Nope it smells it but it tastes really meaty not like fish


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> apart from tuna cuz i hate tuna whats the best tinned fish to have as a protein snack?
> 
> just ate a tin of mackeral fillets in tomato sauce
> 
> ...


taste so much better in tomato sauce could eat them all day , just in oil on there own make me gag


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Tried them, made me gip. Whats wrong with tuna?


My mom used to have tinned tuna when I was a kid and never cover it enough when she put what was left in the tin, I used to open the fridge and the smell would make me heave lol. Just put me off tuna for life. No other tinned fish bothers me tho, I could eat mackerel and salmon all day long


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> taste so much better in tomato sauce could eat them all day , just in oil on there own make me gag


Have to drink the sauce down make sure not missing a calorie  . Plus its the best tasting sauce


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

safc49 said:


> mackerel for me too, tomato sauce and curry soooooooo good


You can get it in curry sauce or do u add that yourself?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I love tinned fish, but only if they are alive so i can set them free again.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I love tinned fish, but only if they are alive so i can set them free again.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> You can get it in curry sauce or do u add that yourself?


It's in curry sauce mate, it's not always on the shelves here I just lift it the odd time I see it. It's not spicy but tasty


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't seen it in a long time but got it in mustard sauce too which was great. Think it was either princes or John west


----------



## Blitzer (May 24, 2013)

tinned tuna with bbq sauce mmmm


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

if not on so much of a budget try other seafood instead , cockle/mussels are pretty cheap at my local market and you can buy massive bags and keep them frozen.

you can only eat so much cheap tuna before you realise it has the texture of sawdust and you have to force it down.


----------



## wzizard (Sep 10, 2014)

Hardly canned, but Tesco do a smoked mackerel with crushed peppercorns. Tried them for the first time today they were incredible.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

You can also buy the jars of tuna fillet pieces. Incredibly tasty but much more expensive. Good for a nice recipe as opposed to on the top of toast.


----------



## effut (Sep 1, 2014)

Tescos own brand tinned mackerel - http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/browse/default.aspx?N=4294694150&Nao=20

Tomato/spicy tomato sauce flavour with rice :w00t:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone got any good ways of flavouring Mackerel in Olive Oil?


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

do you guys eat the mackeral cold? the ones that come with the sauce......or do you heat it first?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Amann said:


> do you guys eat the mackeral cold? the ones that come with the sauce......or do you heat it first?


I eat it cold straight out the can mate it tastes lovely if you get it in sauce, the thought of eating warm mackerel for some reason doesn't sit right thinking about it, no idea why though.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I like all of the above, tinned crab is quite nice but it's quite expensive so not something to eat ed but nice for something different


----------



## alexk993 (Aug 27, 2014)

im a mackerel man


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Mackerel for me too.

It is the best tinned fish: Two tins of M&S mackerel in olive oil, hand full of spinach, big squirt of mayo and a good splash of West Indian pepper suace :thumb: I have this for breakfast everyday.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Always have a couple of tins of mackerel everyday, usually from Morrisons or Asda. Prefer it over sardines.


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

B&M do the tinned mackerel and its pretty cheap either that or the supermarkets own brand (pretty much all tinned in the same factory) I remember at work we had about 200 pallets in for disposal lol (something to do with dodgy ring pulls) I would say outta all the ones that were MISLAID none had anything wrong with the ring pulls lol I lived off tinned mackerel in tomato sauce for weeks straight out the tin and without fail the sauce flicked off the lid down my top haha still like it now normally when you go overboard you hate it (like I did with Porridge and Scrambled eggs, not together I might add)


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I was working in Sweden about 2 months ago and had herring at a buffet. There were different variations available regarding sauces but it was very good.

Before I left i bought a load if these

View attachment 161154


----------



## LiftNostalgia (Oct 27, 2014)

I got fed up of tuna in brine but now use tuna in sunflower oil, it's actually much nicer/richer, but mackerel would probably be the best bet.


----------



## louisAn (Sep 20, 2014)

Love mackerel and you get some good big packs in cosco and tuna for not that much compared to supermarkets


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Mackerel for me

Unlike tinned tuna, it actually has fats in it

Tastes great in tomato sauce with some black pepper over it

Either eat cold or heat to preference


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

All, with a splash of vinegar


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

AlexB18 said:


> Anyone got any good ways of flavouring Mackerel in Olive Oil?


Thread bump - soz.

I eat this every day - mackerel in olive oil with half a pack of rice. I'm going to get some "proper" sauce ones next time, but soy sauce drizzled over the top is good, and Worcester sauce is also really good.


----------

